# LOL, Shaq gets pwnd by Kobe



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Shaq Gets Slammed by Kobe
> 
> Posted Aug 9th 2009 8:36AM by TMZ Staff
> 
> ...





















:funny:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

That is ****ing awesome.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Batz (Jul 9, 2009)

Hahahahaha, now that's a win!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

thats awesome..but the article in that mag bashes kobe


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Who shall come forth and admit they were the one to do it?


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

awesome...
i'm guessing that is the lastest SLAM ish to come out?
gotta pick one up soon


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> :funny:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


>


:laugh:

That gif never gets old for me...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is the greatest thing Ive ever seen..... :lol:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

CubanLaker said:


>


Perfect.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


>


Must have missed that one


----------

